# VOIP > Resources >  A Beginners Guide to OpenSER

## acoul

Πηγή



> // A Beginners Guide to OpenSER
> //
> // by natas ([email protected])
> //
> // http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/
> 
> My fascination with SER, short for SIP Express Router, began a few years
> ago, when I was watching SIP packets on my Asterisk server with the "SIP
> debug" command. I noticed that the SIP packets from Jeff Pulver's Free
> ...

----------

